# Jotul GF 600 DV LP stove ?



## Mainely Saws (Apr 28, 2010)

Hello again folks !
  I'm looking for further info on a used Jotul GF 600 LP stove that's for sale used . The owner thinks it is about 8 years old but has had very limited usage & says it is in very good condition . It does have a wall thermostat but it doesn't have a blower & I would need to buy all the piping for it . I'm wondering if an 8 year old unit has the ability to burn at a low rate like the new units or if it's just an on / off set up as far as the burner goes . Any info on this stove would be greatly appreciated .

                                                                Thanks ,
                                                                   Bob


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Apr 28, 2010)

it may only have a 30% turn down on the vavle....
read btu ratings on plate for actual turn-down


----------



## Mainely Saws (Apr 28, 2010)

Hey Dave ,
   Thanks , I plan on taking a look at this stove soon & I'll be sure to check out the data plate  ........

                                                          Bob


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Apr 28, 2010)

if it only has 30% and
if the unit has a sit valve it might be possible to add a 50% encapsulated regulator
careful testing would be needed to be sure the unit will operate properly when turned down further than the maker has tested for,,,


----------



## Fsappo (Apr 29, 2010)

If your worried about turn down AND your getting a great deal on the stove, say 5-600 for flat black or 6-900 for a non chipped enamel, I would just buy a thermostat for it and live with the fact that you wont be able to view a flame every time you wanted.  If memory serves, all the Jotul 600 gas stoves could work on a thermostat


----------



## DAKSY (May 2, 2010)

I would just buy a thermostat for it and live with the fact that you wont be able to view a flame every time you wanted.

Why wouldn't he be able to see the flame, Franks? 
Even an 8-year-old Jotul DV stove had a glass front...


----------

